

Cuba's Had a Lung Cancer Vaccine for Years, and Now It's Coming to the U.S - dak1
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/05/14/cuba-lung-cancer-vaccine_n_7267518.html

======
eip
Run From The Cure:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0psJhQHk_GI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0psJhQHk_GI)

------
x0ra
It's not a fully-proven vaccine, it's still being researched on. And it has
side effects...

~~~
dalke
The article says "And studies have found there are no significant side
effects". With a link to
[http://jco.ascopubs.org/content/26/9/1452.full](http://jco.ascopubs.org/content/26/9/1452.full)
.

> Most common adverse events consisted of chills, headache, fever, asthenia,
> injection-site pain, nausea, and vomiting. This safety profile is in
> agreement with those previously reported.8-11 However, one patient who
> achieved a very high anti-EGF antibody response together with a significant
> decrease in EGF concentration in sera developed a skin rash. After
> vaccination, this patient achieved a complete tumor remission, still
> sustained 44 months after random assignment.

